# Variar la temperatura en celdas Peltier



## yuuki910831 (Abr 26, 2016)

Hola, estoy trabajando con celdas peltier y no me queda claro una cosa. Si quiero que la temperatura del sistema en el que estoy trabajando varíe entre 10 y 30 grados (segun la temperatura que escoja), como manipulo eso en la celda, a través de la tension de la celda o con el fan. Gracias de antemano ...


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 26, 2016)

Todo depende de la inercia que quieras darle a la temperatura. Recuerda que no baja o sube instantáneamente. Debes pensar en los grados de tolerancia que quieras usar. Lo mejor es usar un regulador proporcional.-


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 26, 2016)

ò usar PWM

usas una Celda peltier para enfriar, si la conectas todo el tiempo enfriara a su maxima potencia.
pero si con un termometro como un LM35dz haces lecturas ya sea un circuito X o un microcontrolador

puedes fijarlo con simple PWM y se quedara teoricamente en el punto que quieras

eso si debes usar transistores que aguanten la recia.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 27, 2016)

...todo eso si lo que tienes que enfriar "se deja". 
No esperes enfriar 3m³ de agua con una peltier de 10W "porque si" hay que considerar que potencia frigorífica te va a hacer falta. De lo contrario sencillamente nunca alcanzarás la temperatura deseada.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 27, 2016)

Se hace a traves de la tension de la celda, puedes usar una fuente DC variable que lo haga hasta el tope de voltaje permitido por la celda, o con un variador de velocidad por PWM


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 27, 2016)

Yo creía que esa celdas se comportan como diodos y lo que se regula es la corriente, no el voltaje.

Como sea, dado a que la temperatura no cambia cono la luz de un LED, tienes que colocar un sensor y simplemente encender y apagar la celda, usar PWM de alta frecuencia podría no ser justificable por que es poco probable que pueda ocurrir el cambio de temperatura tan rápido si es un sistema aislado.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 27, 2016)

pero si un PWM a baja frecuencia 

yo lo intente una vez con una celda y un puente H para voltear la polaridad de la celda.

funciono pero no como yo quria, era para mi tesis era mas maquillaje que electronica en si


----------



## yuuki910831 (Abr 28, 2016)

gracias a todos por sus respuestas, me estan siendo de mucha ayuda 



Mi sistema posee una disipación aproximada de 60Watts, aunque la celda no va a estar en contacto directo con él. Podría usar entonces una celda de entre 70 y 100 Watts?. 
Perdonen por las preguntas pero nunca he usado una y me gustaria conocer aspectos practicos antes de enfrentarme a ella y poder experimentar.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 29, 2016)

pues una celda peltier es casi nada practica.

es interesante hacer experimentos con las celdas pero una vez que se dejan de energizar se pierde rapidamente la temperatura alcanzada.

lo de la potencia pues se supone que tiene la celda una resistencia interna , la puedes calcular.

y una vez obtenida la resistencia interna se puede aplicar corriente o voltaje para poder llegar a la potencia.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 29, 2016)

Habrá que ver la potencia calorífica que absorbe y después la eléctrica.
Si no tiene suficientes 'frigorías' no será capaz de alcanzar la temperatura


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 29, 2016)

Quiero hacer una última observación: olvídense de las PWM.  Van a desperdiciar tiempo y potencia. Es tan rápido el tránsito de calos a frio, que los procesos deben ser lentos, para que se pueda mantener el frio o el calor en su punto. Lo mas fácil es el sistema si-no o el proporcional, mas difícil de construir. Se los digopor experiencia. El que no ha experimentado a fondo estas celdas las comparan con una resistencia. Nada que ver. Las conducciones térmicas internas no son las de una resistencia. Se puede hacer muy larga la explicación, pero estoy escribiendo con horrores porque me operaron de la vista. Pero he trabajado muchísimos años con estas celdas aún en sistemas de medición donde la temperatura debía estar en +- 1 grado. Y  las he estrujado hasta -50. Y con suficientes instrumentos de medición y control. Son hermosas pero hay que trabajarlas, como dijo alguien en el foro. Saludos  y mucha suerte.


----------



## yuuki910831 (Abr 29, 2016)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, las tendre en cuenta. Voy a comprar 3 o cuatro de diferentes potencias para experimentar y  despues les cuento como me fue. De nuevo, gracias por prestarme atenciión y responderme


----------



## ruben90 (Abr 29, 2016)

Yo estoy realizando mi proyecto de grado contestas celdas, probé de todo, PWM con/sin filtros pasa baja, transistores bjt, mosfet, Fuentes lineales y conmutadas, y al final opte por PWM+Mosfet+fuente conmutada (con sus respectivos filtros capacitivos a la salida) y eh obtenido caídas te temperatura de 15C~20C, claro con su respectivo aislamiento térmico (espuma de poliuretano) y una buen disipador y ventilador en la cara caliente.

El control es con un LM35 y un PIC. Para reducir el consumo realice un amortiguador por software (si le puedo llamar así) que no es más que aumentar poco a poco el PWM para que la celda no consuma mucha corriente al principio, ya que después de un tiempo está se reduce (entre 500mA).

Divido las temperaturas en dos (más de 15, menos de 15) con un retardo en la lectura de la temperatura de 1 minuto. Utilizo timers para el control de tiempo ya que controló otros componentes ( displays, sensores de nivel, electrovalvulas y comunicación rs232).

Lo máximo que eh enfriado ha sido 1 litro de agua a menos de 15C (250ml cada 15 min) debido que la temperatura ambiente por mi zona no baja de los 30C~35C.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 30, 2016)

es que yo opino que las celdas no pueden quedarse sin alimentar por que rapidamente se van a temperatura ambiente.

si el suministro de energia es continuo la temperatura se mantiene.

yo opinaba por la opcion de PWM a una frecuencia ralativamente baja unos 20 o 10 Hz.

no soy de la idea de un regulador de voltage pues hay que suministrar voltaje con un regulador variable y mas aparte reforzar la etapa de corriente.
que bien podria funcionar bien.

un PWM que haria practicamente la misma funcion que el regulador variable de voltaje mas su refuerzo de corriente.

mejor le metemos un voltaje y corriente fijos y lo unico que se variara es la modulacion.

que bien el PWM se comporta como un voltaje regulado solo basta con medir con el multimetro el PWM  en escala de volts y se vera una variacion en voltaje.
es el principio de un DAC.

*yo opino regañenme si estoy equivocado*


----------



## ruben90 (Abr 30, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> yo opinaba por la opción de PWM a una frecuencia relativamente baja unos 20 o 10 Hz



Los siguientes circuitos comerciales de control, por parte de TE TECHNOLOGY INC, manejan frecuencias entre 337Hz ~ 2.7kHz. Yo utilizó una frecuencia de 1kHz ya que es la más baja que consigo con el microcontrolador,

http://tetech.com/product/tc-48-20/
http://tetech.com/product/tc-48-20-oem/
http://tetech.com/product/tc-720/
http://tetech.com/product/tc-720-oem/
http://tetech.com/product/tc-36-25-rs232/
http://tetech.com/product/tc-24-10/

y la siguiente información muestra el efecto de una señal PWM en las celdas Peltier con frecuencias entre 0.1Hz~10kHz,

https://tetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/ICT99MJN.pdf

y en las conclusiones dice:

"Sólo había una ligera degradación en el ACR (resistencia en AC)de todas las celdas Peltier utilizadas en las pruebas. Se puede concluir que todas las frecuencias PWM probadas hasta ahora han tenido poco impacto en el ACR para causar preocupaciones con respecto a la fiabilidad."


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 30, 2016)

pues si fijate puede que sea cierto.

yo siempre uso 20ms que son 50Hz, normalmente uso PWM a esas frecuencias o un poco mas alta.
pero no para peltiers si no para motores o leds.

como dices es poca la diferencia en frecuencias diferentes.


pero lo interesante de esto es no se dejar de usar un regulador de voltaje variable con refuerzo en corriente.

digo hasta un puente H se puede usar para voltear la polaridad de la celda con PWM.
cosa que con un regulador de voltaje si lo podria hacer pero va complicando el circuito.


----------



## yuuki910831 (May 3, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> Yo estoy realizando mi proyecto de grado contestas celdas, probé de todo, PWM con/sin filtros pasa baja, transistores bjt, mosfet, Fuentes lineales y conmutadas, y al final opte por PWM+Mosfet+fuente conmutada (con sus respectivos filtros capacitivos a la salida) y eh obtenido caídas te temperatura de 15C~20C, claro con su respectivo aislamiento térmico (espuma de poliuretano) y una buen disipador y ventilador en la cara caliente.
> 
> El control es con un LM35 y un PIC. Para reducir el consumo realice un amortiguador por software (si le puedo llamar así) que no es más que aumentar poco a poco el PWM para que la celda no consuma mucha corriente al principio, ya que después de un tiempo está se reduce (entre 500mA).
> 
> ...



Me puedes decir si no es molestia, la potencia de tu celda peltier y qué tuviste en cuenta para su elección, o fue solo probar a ver hasta donde daba.Gracias de antemano


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 3, 2016)

yo diria que mediante la hoja de datos leer que potencia da y escojer si meterle corriente o voltaje.

y ver si realmente lo cumple , es decir medimos la corriente consumida y el voltaje suministrado obviamente vamos a obtener la potencia.

ahora lo que resta es saber como controlarla.

*si quieres solo enfriar 1 cara solo con un transistor o un relevador .

si quieres usar PWM un transistor funcionaria perfecto un tumbaburros TIP41.

si quieres gastar mas un mosfet.

si quieres voltear la polaridad de la celda para enfriar la otra cara usa un puente H a transistores.*

eso de RS232 , etc ya son adornos


----------



## ruben90 (May 3, 2016)

Mi peltier es la tec1-12706, es modelo estándar y la elegí más que nada por el precio. Con 12 Voltios consume entre 3.8A~4A, ósea que su resistencia interna está cerca de los 3 ohms. Por el momento no eh hecho el análisis termoeléctrico, pero cumple su función.
Yo compre un paquete que incluye 2 disipadores, 1 ventilador, la peltier y un tanque con aislante térmico (poliestireno).
Sin carga en el lado fría, esta se congela. El chiste es mientras más fría este la cara caliente (disipador grande, circular agua, ventilarla bien, etc.) la cara fría tendrá menos temperatura.

Pero volviendo a tu pregunta, puedes realizar el control de la temperatura controlando la corriente que recibe la peltier y la ventilación del lado caliente, ya sea con PWM o un regulador de voltaje controlado digitalmente.


----------



## yuuki910831 (May 10, 2016)

gracias ruben90.


----------



## yuuki910831 (May 11, 2016)

hola, tengo otra pregunta.
buscando en farnell celdas peltier de 150W encontre una de Multicomp y otra de European Thermodynamics. Si quisiera escoger una de las dos a demas de ver sus valores de I,V.T, deberia tener en cuenta algo con respecto al nombre de sus productores?????
otra duda que me surgio fue que en las celdas de European Thermodynamics, no dan resistencia interna, es decir, ponen:
Resistencia Interna: -
Que significa esto??. 
porfa si pueden respondan. Envío la direccion del datasheet de la celda

http://www.europeanthermodynamics.com/products/datasheets/APH-199-17-13-E.pdf

Gracias


----------



## ruben90 (May 11, 2016)

De las gráficas de _Input Voltage/Temperature difference_ puedes determinar la resistencia interna, aplicando ley de ohm:

```
R = V/I
```


----------



## yuuki910831 (May 11, 2016)

si eso lo se. Pero me parece raro que el fabricante no la de. Incluso la pone como parametro pero una rayita en lugar del numero, lo que no se que signifique eso.
a lo mejor no tiene ningun proposito y yo me estoy enredando por gusto 
Gracias por responder


----------



## ruben90 (May 11, 2016)

Eso sucede porque puede variar por Celda (impurezas de los semiconductores) y porque al estabilizarse la Peltier reduce su consumo. Lo que te recomiendo es comprar una barata (en mercadolibre están en $60.00 pesos MXN) y con un DAQ graficar varias posibilidades.
Yo igual estoy utilizado las Peltier para mi proyecto de grado, y utilice labview + lm35 + pic16f887 para graficar cuanto enfría 1L de agua en 1 hora. Obvio realice varias mediciones con la cara caliente a varias temperaturas y a diferentes temperaturas ambientes.

Las gráficas que adjunto son para una Tamb = 24 °C y una Tc.max = 50 °C. Para que te des una idea.
Ahora si deseas calcular todo teóricamente, SUERTE, ya que tienes que aplicar termodinámica y muchas matemáticas :S

El control lo hago con un mosfet (3ra imagen) a una frecuencia de 1kHz (probe frecuencias entre 1kHz~20kHz), señal que genero con el PIC (entre otras cosas). El mosfet trabaja con 12V/4A y no se calienta nada.
La 4ta imagen es el módulo de refrigeración que compre.


----------



## yuuki910831 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hola que tal, se que esta pregunta puede sonar un poco tonta a estas alturas, pero necesito su ayuda seriamente, el Q de la celda es la potencia que disipa o la maxima que  la puede alimentar. Saludos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 1, 2016)

Q yo pienso que es el factor de calidad que indica que tipo de rendimiento tiene la celda

por que no se puede poner grados Q eso es absurdo , lee la hoja de datos y sal de tus dudas


----------



## yuuki910831 (Jun 1, 2016)

Q es potencia, se da en Watts, no grados, y si pregunto aqui es porque tengo la duda y no he encontrado una respuesta que me satisfaga.


----------



## yuuki910831 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hola, me gustaria saber, cuando voy a escoger una fuente conmutada, la regulacion de carga y de linea como deben ser, ya que para los requerimientos que estoy pidiendo me salen varias fuentes y lo que me las diferencia son los parametros que dije anteriormente. Gracias ...


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 1, 2016)

Qmax es el máximo calor que se puede transmitir a través de las caras, de la cara fría a la caliente. La potencia que disipa la cara caliente es mucho mayor, ya que se suman la potencia eléctrica y la potencia de transferencia. Hay un libro que se llama fundamentos de refrigeración y ahi habla sobre eso. Saludos.


----------



## yuuki910831 (Jun 1, 2016)

ok gracias ruben90, voy a buscar el libro


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 1, 2016)

fijate no lo había visto de esa manera.
Q es un factor de calor en quimica
mientras que Q es tambien el factor de calidad en un diseño , yo lo habia tomado como factor de calidad mas que de transferencia de calor.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 2, 2016)

yuuki910831 dijo:


> Q es potencia, se da en Watts, no grados, y si pregunto aqui es porque tengo la duda y no he encontrado una respuesta que me satisfaga.


Es lo que todo el mundo confunde, la potencia con el potencial y con la energía.
Lee un libro de termodinamica o de física básica.

P potencia medida en vatios J/s
t temperatura en grados potencial termico
La energía se mide en julios o en calorías

Para acabarlo de liar están las unidades imperiales que prefiero no nombrar.


----------



## yuuki910831 (Jun 2, 2016)

ok chicos, gracias a todos, estoy trabajando en eso


----------



## Daniel.more (Jun 2, 2016)

La regulación de línea es la capacidad que tiene una fuente de alimentación para mantener la tensión de salida nominal con variación de la tensión de alimentación.

La regulación de carga es la capacidad que tiene la fuente de alimentación de regular la tensión solicitada con independencia de la corriente que se le sea solicitada.

PD los demás compañeros podrán corroborarlo...saludos


----------



## yuuki910831 (Jun 2, 2016)

muchas gracias, seguire tu consejo.
estoy trabajando con celdas peltiery ya he hecho todos los calculos para la electronica, pero llegado a este punto, antes de hacer el pcb me ha surgido una duda, por cosas que he leido en el foro ultimamente. Mi peltier esde vmax 35.8V e Imax 15.4A. Siempre pense que no se debia llegar a los valores maximos para no acortar su vida util, por eso busqué valores comerciales, asi que elegi para la fuente 24V y calculando con la resistencia interna de la celda 12A; pero ahora me cabe la duda: la Imax de mi celda debe ser la misma que me proporcione la fuente, o la corriente de la fuente debe ser mayor que la de la celda........(es decir, escojo una fuente de 24V pero con 15A o mas de corriente)
la otra duda seria: tomo la Imax de la celda com la I de la fuente y calculo la tension de la fuente en base a la Ley de ohm.
Gracias


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 2, 2016)

y eso es aquí en un foro técnico donde los colaboradores son técnicos, estudiantes, ingenieros, investigadores, etc.

pero en la vida real con gente de la calle sin estudios esta peor, confunden voltaje con corriente y potencia con corriente y corriente con algo misterioso.


----------



## Daniel.more (Jun 3, 2016)

fíjate en la modificación que puse en la respuesta....

PD: a veces estas todo el día reparando algo,y como para repararlo solo tienes en cuenta algunas teorías de funcionamiento de ese equipo, se te olvidan otras que no tienes que recordar para su reparación.....saludos


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 3, 2016)

A no perdón, el libro se llama *Frío industrial y aire acondicionado* por Octavio Armas Vergel y la *Q* es la potencia térmica. Según el, la potencia eléctrica consumida es igual a la potencia térmica desprendida,

```
P = V * I = Qc - Qa
```


----------



## Scooter (Jun 3, 2016)

Si en el libro está así, está mal.
Tiene que llevar un puntito encima de la Q que es derivada respecto al tiempo. Si no lo lleva es un error del libro.
P≠Q
Nunca he visto nombrar la potencia como Q, aunque lo mismo en ese libro lo hacen.

P=Q' en realidad derivada respecto al tiempo que es un puntito sobre la Q.

Trabajo, energía y calor son lo mismo en distinto formato, se miden en Julios o Calorías.
Potencia es ∆w/∆t o más técnicamente la derivada.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 3, 2016)

Hola, a ver por partes. Si y no, primero que nada debes de garantizar que tu fuente de alimentación proporcione la corriente suficiente para que la celda opere, las cuentas te dan un X resultado pero si eliges una fuente con esa X capacidad de corriente la tendrás trabajando muy a tope y no es nada recomendable. Lo mejor será poner una fuente que de un 20-30% más de capacidad de corriente y a los 24 volts. 

Ya en tu electrónica de control deberás de colocar "algo" para limitar la corriente de la fuente a los X amperes que quieres. Ojo, ese "algo" puede hacer que consuma algo de tensión de los 24 volts de la fuente y consecuentemente la celda trabaje a un potencial menor.

Espero que haya sido claro.
Saludos.


----------



## yuuki910831 (Jun 6, 2016)

ok, gracias por tu consejo


----------



## yuuki910831 (Jun 20, 2016)

hola chicos, que tal. Me gustaria saber como hallo la frecuencia de trabajo de mi celda peltier, ya que en el datasheet no sale. He encontrado publicaciones que te dan frecuencias estandar, ya que dicen por ejemplo, mayormete 2KHz, pero realmente no se que tan acertado este eso.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 20, 2016)

es cuestion de probar un PWM si lo mides con un multimetro vaz a ver que varia el voltaje

ejemplo

PWM a 5v veras voltaje de 0 a 5v.


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 20, 2016)

Para sacarte de dudas prueba varias frecuencias, los microcontroladores pueden generar frecuencias desde los 100Hz hasta los 100kHz (con los osciladores internos te bastara). Mide las temperaturas y comprueba eficiencias. Deja unos 30 minutos entre medición.

Lo ideal seria aplicar una frecuencia que no cause calentamiento en el transistor y afecte la eficiencia de la celda.


----------



## yuuki910831 (Jun 20, 2016)

ok, gracias por responder


----------



## yuuki910831 (Nov 16, 2017)

hola, no me acordaba de que tenia este post y tenia mas dudas, jeje, asi que lo habia publicado en otro lugar, y pues por supuesto me lo cerraron.
mi pregunta es la siguiente, cambie de celda peltier, ahora uso una tec12726 y quiero trabajar con PWM. Cómo se cual es su frecuencia de trabajo?
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2017)

yuuki910831 dijo:


> hola, no me acordaba de que tenia este post y tenia mas dudas, jeje, asi que lo habia publicado en otro lugar, y pues por supuesto me lo cerraron.
> mi pregunta es la siguiente, cambie de celda peltier, ahora uso una tec12726 y quiero trabajar con PWM. Cómo se cual es su frecuencia de trabajo?
> gracias


Y ¿ Leíste lo que te respondieron en el tema cerrado ?


----------



## yuuki910831 (Nov 16, 2017)

gracias por responder, no lo pude leer, puesto que no tengo buen internet, el tiempo en el cual puedo entrar al foro solo puedo leer lo ultimo o descargar la pagina para no consumir cuota, al ver tu mensage fui a la pagina que me me habias mostrado donde estaba el post para poner nuevamente la pregunta.
perdone las molestias que le pueda causar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2017)

Para una Peltier no importaría la frecuencia del PWM , salvo que el ruido afecte a otros equipos.

Con el ciclo de trabajo regularías el voltaje final-temperatura-consumo eléctrico.

Incluso podrias usar una fuente de por ejemplo 18 Vdc mientras no te excedas del 66% en el ciclo de trabajo. (18 x 66/100 = 12)


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 17, 2017)

una frecuencia baja todavia es funcional.

en el caso de los leds una frecuencia baja hace un blinking como un parpadeo, en motores una frecuencia baja hace que sumbe igual una frecuencia alta en un peltier creo que no importa


----------



## Scooter (Nov 17, 2017)

Dada la inercia de los sistemas térmicos podrías hacer un pwm de 1Hz e incluso más lento.
Además no se ve parpadear ni nada por el estilo.


----------



## estephany (May 8, 2019)

Hola, estoy desarrollando un proyecto con celdas peltier en donde debo controlar su temperatura. Es la primera vez que uso una celda peltier y no estoy segura si regular su temperatura con voltaje o corriente. El modelo que estoy usando es el TEC1-12706 y quería saber de que manera se puede controlar una celda así. Actualmente pienso controlarlo con un driver h habilitado por una señal de PWM. Acepto cualquier sugerencia.


----------

